# In need of a good source for Mica and Fragrance Oils



## IAmBeautyCosmetics (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

New here and was wondering if you can tell me the best places to go for Mica, and Fragrance Oils? Thank you so much!


----------



## AZ Soaper (Aug 6, 2010)

www.tkbtrading.com for Micas
www.sweetcakes.com for FO's


----------



## chafalota (Aug 19, 2010)

*I need a good source for mica and fragrance oil*

tkbtrading for me is the best!!!  Their stuff is not expensive and if you have questions you just e-mail Kaila and she's very good in getting back to you.  They have good service there.  www.tkbtrading.com


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

I like BrambleBerry, SweetCakes, Nature's Garden and Oregon Trails for quality fragrance oils. They are excellent quality, good customer service and reasonable prices.


----------

